# Wie stark leidet buffed unter den schwindenden WoW-Abozahlen?



## Haramann (17. Dezember 2015)

Moinsen,

 

hoffe das passt hier ins Off-Topic, wüsste nicht wo ich es sonst hinpacken könnte.

Als ich zu BC/WotlK-Zeiten WoW gespielt habe, war meine erste Anlaufstelle immer buffed. Egal ob buffed show, Forum oder News.

Das Forum war (zumindest gefühlt) sehr gefüllt mit Threads und die Leute sehr aktiv.

Mir ist klar, dass sich auf Grund schwindender WoW-Abozahlen die Besucherzahlen von buffed ebenso verringern, da WoW wohl das Steckenpferd von buffed war und ist.

Jedoch habe ich mich gefragt, wie gravierend diese Einbußen sind.

Vielen Dank und ich freue mich auf eure Beiträge.

 

Simon


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Dezember 2015)

Ich sehe die Problematik eher in der zerbröselnden Community innerhalb des Forums.
Der Wegfall von MyBuffed war sozusagen der "Sargnagel".

Des weiteren beziehen die Meisten ihre News über Facebook und surfen nicht mehr auf richtigen Seiten.
Leider ist Buffed was die News angeht auch meist relativ spät, oft nicht gut geschrieben und manchmal auch einfach von anderen Seiten kopiert.

Ich denke diese Komponente,in Kombination mit der massiven Werbung macht Buffed unattraktiv.

@Buffedstaff, der Post ist kein Hass, Hetze oder sonst wie bösartig gemeint.
Das ist nur das was ich sehe und in Gesprächen mit anderen Usern gehört und gelesen habe.
Denke uns allen liegt Buffed am Herzen, da es uns seit Jahren begleitet. Waere schade, wenn es sich dem Ende zuneigt.


----------



## Haramann (19. Dezember 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Des weiteren beziehen die Meisten ihre News über Facebook und surfen nicht mehr auf richtigen Seiten.


Da muss ich dir auf jeden Fall Recht geben. Ich glaube, damals war man einfach noch auf Seiten wie buffed und auch auf die Printmagazine angewiesen. Heutzutage bekommt man alle Inhalte auf z.B.Youtube, sodass eine Seite mit einem integrierten Forum einfach nicht mehr zeigemäß oder notwendig erscheint.

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Denke uns allen liegt Buffed am Herzen, da es uns seit Jahren begleitet. Waere schade, wenn es sich dem Ende zuneigt.


Ja das geht mir genauso.
 Sollte jedoch Legion ein gutes Addon werden, sehe ich auf jeden Fall noch Hoffnung für buffed. Ich bin zu der Seite zurückgekehrt, da ich sie von früher kenne und mir hier Infos über Legion besorgen wollte.

Wenn ich das so mache, warum sollten dann andere ehemalige Member nicht auf die Idee kommen?


----------

